# Pneumocolon Testing



## Oznelm (Jul 2, 2004)

Went for my pneumocolon test today. Of course I followed the recommended prep's. And guess what? It did not work well. Was in bathroom from 11:30pm unil 6:00 this morning. And still had a lot of stool left in. They did a regular x-ray just to check before the test, and Doc came in and told me there is still a lot of stool and it should not be. There could be something blocking or stopping it from fully emptying out. So, I have a new prep to take and go for the testing again. The new prep is Fleet prep kit, it has phospho soda, bisacodyl tabs (4) and a suppository. Maybe this will do the trick.I am so sore, and tired, not sure if I can do this again this weekend. I know I have to now, especially after what the Doc said. How miserable.


----------

